# A bow for Robert...Finished



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 22, 2010)

I just started a bow for Robert.  His riser will be a reverse of mine.  Mine is gray with green stripes, and his is green with gray.  I figured I'd take a few pictures so y'all can see how it's coming along.  

I already had everything glued together this morning.  Here's the raw riser and set of limbs.








First stop, the bandsaw to cut the limbs to a rough profile.







And here they are.







Now I'll take 'em down to the lines on the sander.







Next, I'll clean up that riser.







That looks better.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2010)

man that is gonna look sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

carter you are so lucky........LOL


----------



## schleylures (Jan 22, 2010)

you the man


----------



## gurn (Jan 22, 2010)

Cant wait to see it.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 22, 2010)

After I cut the riser to length, I mark my 21 degree fadeouts.







And then cut them out on the bandsaw.












Now I sand it perfectly square and to the line on the sander.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 22, 2010)

Now I'm ready to drill the riser and limbs.  Gather up the tools.







I line up the jig on my riser...







...and drill the holes to the proper depth.







Then repeat the process on the limbs.







Now to tap the holes for the limb bolt bushings.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 22, 2010)

Time to install the limb bolt bushings and alignment pins.  







A little epoxy will make sure everything stays put, and will seal out any moisture.







And in it goes.







Everything installed.







After giving the epoxy plenty of time to set, I install the limbs.  It's starting to resemble a bow.







After cutting string nocks, I string it for the first time...







...and check tiller.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 22, 2010)

Hopefully I'll have more tomorrow.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice!  
There is some sure enough talent around this place.

I am looking forward to see more of this process.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 22, 2010)

COOL- im impressed ! looking good !


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 22, 2010)

Lookin Good!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 23, 2010)

Was wondering why the shrew was up for grabs again, but think I might know now. Looks like it's going to be a nice un. What weight are you shooting for?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 23, 2010)

That's good stuff buddy!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 23, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> What weight are you shooting for?


Shooting for 53# @ 28".  Hopefully I can hit it right on the nose.


----------



## fountain (Jan 23, 2010)

looks good bud.  pm sent.
i think you may have something here, if you decide to start making them to sell.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey if You'll step on it with ya huntin boots so it has some of your pathway memory to trees tands?? I'll buy one bro.


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the education!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 23, 2010)

First thing this morning I started on the riser.  I used my bow for a template.







And then took it over to the bandsaw and cut it out.







Then it's on to the spindle sander to take it to the lines.







Looking better.







Now I mark it 3/16" past center, and trace out my shelf and sight window.







And make the cuts.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats the bow thats gonna have lots of kill marks on it....RC


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 23, 2010)

Now begins the long, tedious process of shaping.







A couple hours later, it looks a little something like this.







Then I strung it up and got the limbs tracking straight, got the 1/8" tiller Robert wanted.  It's starting to come to life.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 23, 2010)

Tomorrow, I'll put on the tip overlays and get them shaped, and then finish sand.  I should hit the target weight right on the button.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 23, 2010)

great job chris! what you gonna call your new bow making company?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 23, 2010)

robert carter said:


> Thats the bow thats gonna have lots of kill marks on it....RC



RC...Every bow you have every owned had "LOTS" of kill mark on it...


----------



## gregg dudley (Jan 23, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## kingfish (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm in awe !!


----------



## D.J. Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Look'in good Chris, More pictures.


----------



## fountain (Jan 24, 2010)

looks good chris.  this one tillered for 3 under?


----------



## pine nut (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow Chris, you make it look easy!  Great job!
Bill


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jan 24, 2010)

Dude!! That looks great...when did you start building bows??


----------



## fountain (Jan 24, 2010)

fine bows!!!  i went to shoot one today and it shot great...really fast as well.  his bow is 4 pounds heavier than mine shooting an arrow that is roughly 100 grains heavier..and i can definately tell that it is faster than my 54 lb predator.
nice bows....lots of time invested into them to say the least.

i was hoping to shoot carter's bow, so that i could put some voodoo on it, but chris was still gluing it all up while i was there.


----------



## Necedah (Jan 24, 2010)

Great looking bow Chris!  
Love the colors.

Dave


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 24, 2010)

Dang Chris, Didn't know you had another job making bows.lol Looking real good. Mike


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 24, 2010)

Didn't get a whole lot done today, but here's what I did.

Last night, Robert decided he wanted to have it tillered for 3 under.  So this morning, I brought the tiller to even, and got the weight right after finish sanding the limbs.  

Then I started cutting my string grooves.  I strung it up, traced out the string, and made the initial cut with a small triangle file.








Then finished it up with the round file.







Tip overlays were next.  







Trimmed down somewhat.







And after some hard work, they look like this.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm going to go back over the bow with a fine toothed comb in the morning and straighten out any flaws I find.  Then it'll be off to the spray booth.  I'll have some finished pics Tuesday.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 24, 2010)

reviveourhomes said:


> Dude!! That looks great...when did you start building bows??


Two weeks ago.


----------



## ralphbowhunter (Jan 24, 2010)

that's awsome Chris good job!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 24, 2010)

Dang Chris, some awesome work!!!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jan 25, 2010)

Two weeks???? Man, you gots skillz! Seriously Chris those look great!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 25, 2010)

Got her sprayed!  I'll get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 26, 2010)

Here it is!  53# @ 28", 60 inches.







In the sun.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 26, 2010)

Decided to shoot it along side my bow to compare.

Two shots, two different bows, two different broadheads, 15 yards.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 26, 2010)

Great job man!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 26, 2010)

Some pictures of the twins.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 26, 2010)

Chris, that is a most beautiful bow!!!!! If RC wasn't already a killin machine...he would be with that bow in his hand!!!! I honestly enjoyed all your time in taking pics along the steps. So much going into making one, you never really understand or appreciate the job done until you see it that way. You did a wonderful job. Thanks so much for showing us!!!! Now I shoot about 43# + at 23 in. you need to make a longbow next!!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 26, 2010)

NICE! You been build bows how long, 3 weeks. Mike


----------



## Katera73 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sweet bows man you are a master bow maker right off the bat nice job!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice work Chris!!!


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 26, 2010)

looks great Chris, RC's probably already got it bloody........


----------



## Mudfeather (Jan 26, 2010)

it does look really good. Mine just dont turn out pretty..I'm so Jealous!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 26, 2010)

Mudfeather, everything better in Metter. Mike


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks good Chris.  Can't wait to see them first hand one day.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 26, 2010)

That turned out awesome Chris, good job! 

I am sure RC will be proud to draw blood with the machine.

Thanks for all the pictures and the explaining. I really
enjoyed the entire process. 

That spindle sander is the ticket.


----------



## belle&bows (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## robert carter (Jan 26, 2010)

Shot this baby this evening for a while. probably 150 shots. Its shoots where I`m looking and really loves the Ad arrows I got from Brother Lewis.Only thing wrong is it needs some blood and mud on it....and I plan on trying for that purty soon.
   I would always recommend a bow from a fella that shots good as Chris. He knows how a bow is supoposed to shoot and both of these he built SHOOT. Even better thing is he will get better as he goes.I`ve owned bows from all over the country and can say that between Chris , Marty and Big Jim and them Flatwoods Guys a fella ain`t gotta go out of driving distance to get a fine bow here in GA.RC


----------



## fishbait (Jan 26, 2010)

Boy howdie that be one fine looking pair. 
Keep up work like that and u going to have a new job brother.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 26, 2010)

Good stuff, what's next?


----------



## pine nut (Jan 26, 2010)

I agree with Tomi!  Are you taking orders yet?  Those look like Killing Machines and I think what RC said is true too!
Bill


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 26, 2010)

pine nut said:


> ...Are you taking orders yet?  ...Bill


Absolutely!


----------



## fountain (Jan 26, 2010)

fine shooting bows--yall wont be disappointed!
great craftsmanship as well and chirs takes pride in his work--i saw that first hand sunday afternoon.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 26, 2010)

Way to go Chris.  Those are two fine looking bows.  Looking forward to seeing them up close.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 26, 2010)

PM sent Chris.


----------



## walter morris (Jan 27, 2010)

Great work Chris, can't wait to see pictures of Robert's field test.


----------



## GrayG (Jan 27, 2010)

Beautiful bows, Chris. Thanks for the build-along.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 27, 2010)

Chris, have you given any thought to making longbow limbs to fit your riser?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 28, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Chris, have you given any thought to making longbow limbs to fit your riser?



Robert and I had talked about it.  I need to get to work on that.


----------

